
Google Instant Apps – run native apps without installing - uryga
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2016/05/android-instant-apps-evolving-apps.html?m=1
======
rkeene2
Sounds similar to my project, AppFS (
[http://appfs.rkeene.org/](http://appfs.rkeene.org/) ) which lets you run
software over HTTP with no install step and no additional privileges. It's the
universal package manager that solves almost all packaging problems.

